# Firefox Fehlermeldung - Active X Error - Hilfe



## Maxma (1. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Firefox Version 2.0.0.8 im Einsatz und trotz Updates schlage ich mich schon länger mit einem Problem herum. 

Die Fehlermeldung taucht immer auf, wenn verschiedene Seiten wohl ein Active X Steuerelement auf ihrer Homepage aufrufen, was wohl bei jeder 2ten Seite im Internet der Fall ist und ich weiss nicht wie ich das abstellen könnte. 

Die Fehlermeldung lautet wie folgt:

Active-X Error

Could not create the control : 000000000 -0000-0000-0000-0000000. check that it has been installed on your computer and that this page correctly reference it.

Hab Firefox schon mal deinstalliert und wieder installiert, aber das hilft auch nichts....evtl wohl ein Problem in der Registry ?

Der IE läuft ohne Probleme.....das Problem taucht z.B bei http://www.muenchen.de auf, wobei die Fehlermeldung zweimal jedesmal wenn man dort z.B irgendeinen Link auswählt wieder wegklicken darf......hat jemand hierzu eine Idee ?

Vielen Dank

Gruss

Mario


----------



## Maik (1. November 2007)

Hi,

und was hat das bitte mit der Formatierungssprache CSS zu tun?

Der Thread wird daher auf Verdacht ins "Microsoft Windows"-Forum verschoben.


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. November 2007)

Generell hat Firefox kein ActiveX... Dafür wird ein Plugin benötigt, dass unnötig ist, da kaum Seiten ActiveX verwenden, und die die es tun brauchen es meist auch nicht. Bei muenchen.de muckt bei mir z.B. nichts auf.
Evtl. versuchst du es einmal mit einem Virenscan und löschst mit dem Internet Explorer alle ActiveX Elemente die installiert sind. Evtl. installierst du auch das Plugin. Allerdings nicht empfehlenswert, da ActiveX ein erhebliches Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt.


----------

